# Leopard gecko water



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Hey guys,

I'm getting a leopard gecko soon (probably tomorrow) and I'm not sure if I should give him conditioned tap water, bottled spring water, or bottled purified water. Anyone know?

Thanks


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

Dunno if things have changed since I had my leo, but plain tap water should be fine. Either way, I wouldn't use conditioned tap water in case any of the chemicals used to de-chlor the water are still there.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Plain tap water is fine, but bottled water would be nice to give him if you can afford to. But it's not necessary.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Okay thanks guys! I think I will just go with spring water because it is clean and it still has minerals


----------

